# First time on the trail... tips?



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

My best sugestion is....the more experienced horses with you, the better. When i first took my boy out on trail i went with 2 friends of mine on their very experienced horses. I just followed along behind & for the most part, if it did'nt bother their horses, it did'nt bother mine. Of coarse it depends on the horse to. Also, try not to tense up when you're comming up to something scary., your horse will feel it & think theres a reason to be scared. Good luck!!


----------

